# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  SHBA: Ja procedura e re e aplikimit për vizë

## shigjeta

Ambasada e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës në vendin tone jep shpjegimet se çfarë do të ndryshojë në procedurat e aplikimit për vizat joemigruese dhe vizat emigruese.
*PROCEDURA E RE E APLIKIMIT 
PЁR VIZЁ JO-EMIGRIMI DHE EMIGRIMI*
_Çfarё po ndryshohet?_
Ambasada Amerikane nё Tiranё po kalon nё njё shёrbim tё ri tё caktimit tё takimit pёr vizё pёr aplikantёt pёr vizё Jo-emigrimi dhe pёr aplikantёt pёr vizё Emigrimi. Ky sistem i ri po implementohet nё mbarё botёn dhe shumё ambasada tё Sh.B.A.-sё kanё kaluar tashmё nё kёtё shёrbim tё ri. Procesi i ri ёshte mё i lehtё, mё i pёrshtatshёm dhe pёrfshin çdo shёrbim nё njё pagesё, duke e bёrё atё mё pak tё kushtueshёm se mё parё

*Kur do tё fillojё procedura e re?*
Mё datё 21 Dhjetor 2012.

*Si do tё ndryshojё procedura?*
Duke filluar nga data 21 Dhjetor 2012, pasaporta do tё kthehet nga Seksioni Konsullor nёpёrmjet shёrbimit postar DHL; dorёzimi i dokumenteve pёr nё Seksionin Konsullor do tё bёhet nёpёrmjet DHL; njё Qendёr Telefonatash pёr pyetje dhe ndihmё nё lidhje me procedurёn pёr vizat do tё jenё nё dispozicion e aplikantёve pa pagesё shtesё. Duke filluar nga data 21 Dhjetor 2012, aplikantёt do tё mund tё vizitojnё faqen e internetit http://albania.usvisa-info.com/, tё telefonojnё Qendrёn e Telefonatave nga Shqipёria nё numrin pa pagesё (+355) (0) 445 000 37 dhe nga Amerika nё numrin (703) 439-2349 ose tё lidhen nёpёrmjet Skype nёn emrin usvisaalbania, pёr tё marrё informacion ose pёr tё filluar aplikimin e tyre pёr njё vizё Amerikane nё Shqipёri.

*Pёrse?*
Ambasada dёshiron tё ofrojё shёrbimin mё tё mirё tё mundshёm ndaj aplikantёve tanё. Pёr tё realizuar njё gjё tё tillё, ne po e bёjmё procesin mё tё lehtё pёr tu pёrdorur duke e ristrukturuar dhe duke e bёrё mё tё volitshёm dhe duke eliminuar tarifat shtesё.

*Si mund tё jetё procesi i ri mё i mirё?*
Procedura e re ёshtё mё e lirё, mё e shpejtё dhe nё dispozicion 24 orё tё ditёs. Ёshtё e pёrshtatshme pasi ju apo njё familjar juaji mund tё kryejё online nga shtёpia çdo hap tё procedurёs. Juve ju mundёsohet shumё fleksibilitet nё caktimin e datёs dhe orёs sё takimit. Ju gjithashtu mund tё regjistroheni pёrpara afatit pёr shёrbimin e DHL pёr marrjen e pasaportёs. Ju mund tё kontrolloni statusin e pasaportёs suaj online. Dhe sigurisht, Qendra e telefonatave do tё jetё nё dispozicion pёr tju mbёshtetur dhe pёr tiu pёrgjigjur pyetjeve tuaja.

*A do tё ndikojё procedura e re nё kohёn e pritjes pёr tё caktuar njё datё takimi pёr vizё?*
Jo. Koha e pritjes mund tё luhatet bazuar nё numrin e kёrkesave pёr vizё.

*Si do tё funksionojё kthimi i pasaportёs?*
E pёrfshirё nё tarifёn e vizёs jo-emigruese DS-160, aplikantёt do tё pёrfitojnё falas shёrbimin e dorёzimit tё pasaportёs nё njё nga Zyrat e DHL, tё cilёn ata e zgjedhin online.

*Ku ndryshon procedura e re krahasuar me atё aktuale?*
Nёn procedurёn aktuale, njё aplikant duhet tё paguajё tarifёn e aplikimit pёr vizё duke u paraqitur personalisht nё bankё. Dokumentet i kthehen aplikantit nёpёrmjet shёrbimit Albanian Courier, dhe pёr kёtё shёrbim atyre u duhet tё paguajnё. Aplikantёve qё u ёshtё kёrkuar tё dёrgojnё dokumentet e tyre nё Ambasadё duhet ta bёjnё atё me shpenzimet e tyre.
Sipas procedurёs sё re, njё aplikant mundet qё duke qenё online, nё pak minuta tё paguajё tarifёn e vizёs, tё caktojё njё datё takimi, tё plotёsojё formularin pёr kthimin e pasaportёs nё njё nga zyrat e DHL pranё qendrёs sё tij tё banimit. Kёto shёrbime mund tё kryhen 24 orё tё ditёs nё komoditetin e tё qenurit nё shtёpi. Pastaj, gjithçka aplikantёt duhet tё bёjnё ёshtё tё paraqiten pёr intervistё. Nёse duhet tё dorёzohen dokumente nё Ambasadё, kjo mund ta bёhet pa kosto shtesё duke u regjistruar pёr shёrbimin DHL online.

*Çndodh nё rast se njerёzit nuk kanё mundёsi tё paguajnё online me kartё krediti?*
Nёse njё person dёshiron tё paguajё me para nё dorё, ai mund ta bёjё njё gjё tё tillё tek çdo degё e Bankёs Kombёtare Tregtare (BKT) nё Shqipёri. Por, para se tё paraqitet tek BKT, aplikanti duhet tё krijojё njё llogari online tek http://albania.usvisa-info.com/ dhe tё printojё njё kupon tё pagesës për vizën, tё cilin do ta paraqesё tek BKT. Pasi kryhet pagesa, aplikanti mund tё futet pёrsёri nё llogarinё e tij tek http://albania.usvisa-info.comdhe/ pёrfundojё caktimin e datёs sё takimit dhe tё plotёsimit tё tё dhёnave pёr dorёzimin e pasaportёs nё zyrёn e DHL pranё vendbanimit tё tij. Faqja e internetit http://albania.usvisa-info.com/ do tё jetё nё dispozicion duke filluar nga data 21 Dhjetor 2012.

*Si do tё ndikojё ky ndryshim tek aplikantёt qё e kanё caktuar tashmё njё datё takimi?*
Nёse njё aplikant nuk e ka paguar tarifёn e vizёs jo-emigruese tek Intesa SanPaolo apo nuk e ka caktuar akoma njё datё takimi, ёshtё shumё mё e thjeshtё qё tё prisni qё sistemi online tё aktivizohet mё datё 21 Dhjetor dhe tё regjistrohet sipas procedurёs sё re. Nёse aplikanti e ka paguar tashmё tarifёn e vizёs dhe ka caktuar njё datё takimi, ai do tё paraqitet nё datёn e caktuar dhe nuk ka nevojё tё paguajё pёrsёri duke pёrdorur sistemin e ri. Ju bёjmё me dije qё duke filluar nga data 19 Dhjetor 2012, nuk do tё pranohen mё pagesa nga Banka Intesa SanPaolo pёr viza jo-emigruese.
Nёse njё aplikant pёr vizёs jo-emigrimi e ka paguar tarifёn e vizёs jo-emigruese tek banka Intesa SanPaolo pёrpara datёs 19 Dhjetor 2012, por nuk ka patur mundёsi tё caktojё njё datё takimi, duhet tё tё dёrgojё njё e-mail nё TiranaUSConsulate@state.gov duke kёrkuar njё datё takimi. Nё kёtё e-mail duhet tё pёrfshihet informacioni i mёposhtёm:
Emri i plotё i aplikantit,
Datёlindja,
Numri i konfirmimit tё Formularit DS-160,
Numri i faturёs dhe data e pagesёs,
Numёr telefoni,
Adresё e-maili.

*Po nё rast se dikush nuk ka akses nё internet?*
Procedura aktuale kёrkon qё tё gjithё aplikantёt ta plotёsojnё formularin e aplikimit pёr vizё jo-emigrimi DS-160 online. Kjo pjesё e procedurёs nuk do tё ndryshojё. Nёse njё aplikant do tё paguajё me kartё krediti, ai mund tё telefonojё numrin pa pagesё tё Qendrёs sё Telefonatave nё (+355) (0) 445 000 37 dhe tё pёrfundojnё tё gjithё hapat e mёtejshёm nёpёrmjet telefonit. Aplikantёt qё duan tё paguajnё me para nё dorё do tё duhet tё hyjnё nё llogarinё e tyre online dhe tё printojnё njё kupon tё pagesës për vizën, tё cilin do ta dorёzojё tek Banka Kombёtare Tregtare pёr tё kryer pagesёn. Aplikantёt qё nuk kanё akses nё internet mund tё marrin ndihmё nga familjarё apo miq tё tyre pёr tё pёrfunduar kёtё procedurё.

*Ku mund tё gjej mё shumё informacion rreth procedurёs sё re?*
Informacion i detajuar si pёr shёrbimin pёr vizat Jo-emigruese edhe pёr ato emigruese gjendet nё faqen e internetit tё Ambasadёs Amerikane nё Tiranё nё http://albanian.tirana.usembassy.gov/.


Burimi: http://www.panorama.com.al/2012/12/2...#ixzz2FdfNF4xN

----------

